# prarie 360 running problem



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I am working on a prarie 360 that wont idle unless the choke is on. I have cleaned the carb out 3 times and still have the same problem. I am stumped as to what the problem is. any ideas what could be the problem?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you verified by eye that the jets have light coming thru there it should be (that they are clear? I use a wire to poke through all the holes.

Does the bike run fine at speed? Have you adjusted the valves? The exhaust valve on that particular engine tends to tighthen over time making it hard to start and die when idling.

also, have you made sure the diaphragm has no holes or tears and the top is sealed properly on the diaphragm?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I would say check the diaphram for holes


----------

